# AF smoke stacks



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Needing some replacement smoke stacks so I pull out my Flyer service manuals and start looking for the part number. WELL...I found TWO different numbers both for the smoke stack...PA12A190 ( which seems to be the more prevalent)) and PA10536. In checking further I think the 190# is the red plastic and the 536 is the metal stack. IF that is correct what is the difference since they both would do nothing more than direct the smoke up and out of the shell??? Any help with this one???hwell:hwell:hwell:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

One stack is translucent red plastic, the other is brass. The red plastic stacks supported the "red glowing smoke" feature. The inside of the engine stack was painted white to better reflect the light coming up the stack from the headlight. I believe all the engines with 4 position reverse units and this feature were "5 wire" connections from the tender. This allowed the headlight and smoke unit to be powered in neutral as well as forward and reverse. Later engines were two position reverse units.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Is there a difference*

Thanks AmFlyer...but is there a difference / benefit to one or the other???


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

daveh219.
As AmFlyer was saying the red plastic stack creates a "red Glowing Smoke" that you do not get with the brass stack. This would be the only advantage.
Which locomotive are you working on, that should dictate the correct smoke stack. Although either one will work.

Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I tried to explain the difference above. If the inside of the stack is painted white, use the red plastic replacement, if not use the brass replacement. There is no difference in smoke output. The red plastic ones break easily, the brass ones will last as long as the engine. I have broken the plastic ones just trying to screw them into the smoke unit board. I hope this is the information you need. 
When I place an order for these type of parts I always buy extras so I have a few on hand if I get another engine that needs some repairs.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

got it guys...kinda thought this was the "way it was"...thanks


----------

